# Jenny Pox



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had two books on Kindle for over a year and this is the first time I've discovered Kindleboards. I look forward to finding more indie authors here! Any critiques of my book (or my ad copy!) are very welcome!

Here is my third book, _Jenny Pox_, which I've just released.











Jenny is a quiet, small-town girl in South Carolina whose touch spreads a deadly supernatural plague. Jenny can't control her power.

Her life is friendless and lonely until she meets Seth, a boy with the opposite power, a healing touch. Jenny's affection for him brings the wrath of his beautiful and immensely popular girlfriend Ashleigh, who secretly wields the most dangerous power of all.

Jenny must master her own power, the deadly "Jenny pox," before Ashleigh can destroy her.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I wanted to type more on that post but the system wouldn't let me.  I guess that's it's way of politely telling me to shut up!

Anyway, please let me know if you have any comments or questions, or any recommendations for things I can read (especially good indie horror and science fiction).

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jeff, and congratulations on your book!

Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to thank everyone who has tried _Jenny Pox_ in the couple of weeks it has been out, especially those who took time to write reviews! I'm glad it is really touching some people.

If anyone has any questions or feedback about the book, please let me know in this thread.

Soon, I'll be releasing a fourth book for Kindle: _Mid-Afternoon: A Tale of Latter-Day Vampires_, the worst vampire story ever written. Details coming soon!

Thanks,
Jeff Bryan


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Hey Jeff - sounds intriguing! I just one-clicked a copy!


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeff, I challenge you to a duel--I'VE written the worst vampire story ever written!

Seriously, grab Jenny Pox everyone, it's a great story.

Scott


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you guys could have an interesting cross-promotion going  

Betsy


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Joel - Thanks! I really appreciate that! I've got a couple of yours on my list--haven't recieved my Kindle yet, but I'm already getting drawn in to Kindle for PC.

Scott- I don't know, this one's pretty bad! Based on your books that I've read, I'm not sure you can write this badly . I'm currently doing _Speed Dating for the Dead _ on Kindle. There's plenty of bad vampire stories to go around!

By the way, if anyone's interested, Amazon has temporarily lowered Jenny Pox paperbacks to about $9.30, from a typical price of $13.00. Also THANKS EVERYONE for all the Jenny Pox Kindle sales this weekend! Your support makes me happy!

Finally, I've just overhauled my website to make it more fun and interactive. If you're interested: www.jlbryanbooks.com.

Thanks, everyone!

Jeff Bryan


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Jeff, I really like your new cover.  My book has the old cover, but that's fine because I don't usually see the cover anyway.  I really liked this story and the characters, loved the ending!  So, any plans for a sequel?


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Stacy!

Thanks for your great review over on Amazon!  That means a lot 

I'm so glad you enjoyed the book.  I apologize for the typos early in the book that you mentioned and I'll go back & try to find them.  You go through these things so many times and there are always more errors lurking and waiting to be found.

I do have several ideas for a sequel but haven't started working on it yet; I have one or two other things to do first.  Maybe I'll get a Jenny Pox sequel out next year.  As you can see by those last couple of chapters, there's a lot more I can do with these characters and their universe--which I didn't even see coming as I wrote the first draft.  I thought this was going to be just a one-off book, but the characters may have some more to do 

Thanks again!

Jeff Bryan


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

To get ready for my upcoming "Kindleboards Book of the Day," I'm adding links to some reviews of _Jenny Pox _ around the web:

Bewitched Bookworms
Bibliophile's Journal
Book'd Out
Caffeinated Diva
Clandestine Sanctuary
Darkeva
Goodreads
LibraryThing
Not Really Southern Vamp Chick
Reading on the Dark Side
Red Adept Reviews
Shvoong
Strange Candy Reviews


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Jenny Pox is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all! 

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be awarding a copy of JL Bryan's riveting book "Jenny Pox" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar (contest ends at midnight EST).

As an added BONUS, JL Bryan has offered to award a copy of "Jenny Pox" to the runner up!

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg866867.html#msg866867


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

< Wants to read it.


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks so much, Muse!

Moses, we are both way behind on our indie TBR lists, I'm guessing


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

Just finished this book on the plane and it had to be this week's Sunday Spotlight - Jenny Pox by JL Bryan is an awesome read!

http://johnhartness.com/2011/02/06/sunday-spotlight-jenny-pox/


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm super-excited! I had already sent the sample to my iPad of Jenny Pox so I wouldn't forget to read it, BUT THEN- I got an email saying I'd won a copy of it and Tommy Nightmare through Goodreads! Yay! Can't wait to read them both!


----------

